# 3-stall roundhouse



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi, Any ideas on where i could find plans for building a 3-stall roundhouse or has any here built one from scratch and have some? any help is greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

While not specifically 3 stall it could easily be figured and drawn with the plans - CCCrow's roundhouse - scroll down some, measurements and drawings posted. HTH

I spent my yoot in Muskegon - Mom still lives there. Beautiful most of the time, as long as there is an appreciation for various weather. 

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

hey thanks for the link that is gonna be very helpful


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

In your yoot!......


----------

